# Belt Sander Question



## Chuckles (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got this sander: http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-X-42-Belt-with-8-Disc-Sander/H8192

I haven't even put it together yet and wanted to ask those of you that use similar tools a question before I do.

I stumbled across a scheme for modifying a delta belt sander with pulleys to have multiple (3) speeds. From what I gather the grizzly I bought is close enough to follow the plan successfully (the delta is no longer made). In order to achieve adjustable speeds you have to ditch the sanding disc. 

My question is: For making handles and doing vintage knife refurb and general repair/grinding work (tips, reprofiling, thinning, etc) what would YOU rather have? Three speeds with a belt or a single speed belt and a disc?

Thanks in advance 

:clown:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 9, 2013)

If I could have it any way I want, I would get a belt sander with three speeds and a separate disc sander or two. 

Stefan


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 9, 2013)

While I agree with Stefan as far as unlimited budget goes I assume you can only have that one machine. If you want to make octagonal handles keep the disk sander, belt sanders do not make them easy. But if you don't care about making octagonal handles absolutely make the conversion.


----------



## danielomalley (Jul 9, 2013)

I think multiple speeds is absolutely essential ... without it, it is too easy to burn wood, overheat blades, or just mess up too easily. A disk sander is nice, but multi (or variable) speed is essential.

-daniel


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep the disk and tilting table to make wa handles, the belt makes contouring westerns, and thinning blades easier. I have a separate 9" VFD driven disk on a 2 HP motor, tilting work rest for Wa handles.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

I probably should have guessed that the real answer was buy more stuff. 

I am worried base on reviews of the grizzly sander that it may prove hard to disassemble once I put I together but what the hell. It sounds like project #1 will be making a wa handle to see if I have any aptitude for it and if I enjoy doing it.
Then reassess.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 9, 2013)

I use a little 1" belt sander for grinding, thinning, western handles and my saya work. If you do want to do wa's, definitely get a 9" disc sander. And other great tool for wa's is a 3" belt sander with the full length platen.

I just noticed your has an 8" disc. I say keep it....


----------

